# SUP rentals - Boulder, Colorado



## N. Wigston (Nov 5, 2003)

If anyone is looking to rent Paddle Boards, we have rigid and inflatable boards. The Inflatables are good for hitting the rivers and creeks. 

Whitewater Tubing::CKS Rental center:: SUP board Rentals :: stand up paddle board rentals | Whitwater Tube Company


----------

